# Yaaaayyyy.. Outcome from follow up with Dr. Griffiths today



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey.... Just thought i would let ya all know how my follow up went today.....
It was the first time i had met Dr. Griffiths & wha a character, lol, he was so very helpful and was great... I went with 2 peices of a4 paper full of questions lol... and he answered them all for me.

Result: Since last may/Lap thought right tube was blocked with cyst. Its' not its' perfectly healthy and normal  

Before the appointment had even started he told me he had checked and I AM AT TOP OF LIST  he said i will be called in to start my 1st IVF withing 3months, could be sooner...
Im so so happy and cant wait... I asked him the sucess rates and didnt expect it to be a whopping 65%.. WOW!

He explained everything to me in depth and am so pleased i finally got to meet him...
I aksed what drugs i would be given for ec and told him how petrified i was and he said Morphine & something else cant remeber the name... Dizi...something, does anybody know what this is??

And best thing of all my hubby IS ALLOWED in with me for EC.

xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good news about your appointment and that your top of the list yay yay

mr g is lovely


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

hi kara, im so excited.... Thats a huge sucess rate at 65 percent innit?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats brill news leighsa bet you cant wait to be called in   65 per cent is real good i was thinking it was bout 50%


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

hi miriam yeh i know its fab its defo 65 i wrote it dwn, lol....  i thought it was bout 40, i cant wait to go in now......


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Great news leighsha, it seems you have had a very positive day and you will soon starting tx. Who told you that dh can go into egg collection? Usually only allowed in for transfer the boys usually go and do their bit during collection


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah pix is right hubby will be busy doing his bit


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

The men have all the fun!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's great news Leighsa, won't be long now hun. Mr G is great and yes a real character.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Leighsa - glad your appointment went well and hope you get to start treatment very soon. I've heard various success rates mentioned whilst going through tx. I think there's a difference between chance of getting BFP (which may be 65% like you said) and successful live birth (which I think is about 48%). It's the second one which I think is monitored by the clinic. I might be wrong. Unfortunately, they don't allow partners in for EC. They told me it was because too many were fainting and one even ended up in casualty! Don't worry though as you will be so out of it, you wouldn't know whether he was there are not. There will be lots of people in there to look after you and hold your hand (literally!). DH will be allowed in for ET though, which is a really special moment. I wish you all the best


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

hey pixtrix, everybody, i asked dr griffiths if he would be allowed in n he said yeh told him i am petrfied n asked when he finished producing, lol, can come straight in he was fine with it...... Hopefully on the day it wnt be a different story.xx


----------

